# Power monitoring



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

FWIW...I keep my motorhome on the drive on a permanent hook up. I have a dehumidifier and frost watch heater to keep the interior in good order. Over the last week I have used one of the plug in 'wattmeter' gadgets to monitor the cost of maintaining batteries etc. Setting the kwh to 13.078 pence per kwh. The total came to £1.27, which I thought was quite reasonable.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> FWIW...I keep my motorhome on the drive on a permanent hook up. I have a dehumidifier and frost watch heater to keep the interior in good order. Over the last week I have used one of the plug in 'wattmeter' gadgets to monitor the cost of maintaining batteries etc. Setting the kwh to 13.078 pence per kwh. The total came to £1.27, which I thought was quite reasonable.


I have a similar but not so grand system. Merely a delonghi 800w heater with two bars I think as there is a switch to select 1 or 2 and a rotary dial from bugger all to hot. I have it on the bear minimum and this morning when I looked out the window I can see melted frost around the two roof vents which I find quite satisfying - of course frightening if they were not there.

I don't know how much it costs to run but I have told the missus that it is hardly anything and will show her your costings as proof I was not telling porkies.

I shall have to consider a dehumidfied. I use the van at least once a fortnight for a round 400 mile trip and wonder if I really need one. Just say the word "I do" and I will get one straight away. Last thing I need is damp.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You don't


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

i agree with dave. we use a dehumidifier when away, but i think most of our moisture is generated when we (especially she) shower. when in store, no moisture at all. 

des


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

When stored or not used the source of moisture is mainly us.

Its amazing how much wet you can get in the van when, on a wet day, finding you have run out of say mustard, you remember that the van will have some so you pop out to the van. I have gone back to the van hours later and found raindrops on the work surfaces, footprints on the floor.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi,the dehumidifier will be dragging moisture in through the vents !!!! If your van is dry don't bother with it,you will have cold air in the van with no heating but that's all.It will be cold to the touch which may feel like damp,but if you heat the van prior to use this will disapear.Also if you heat the van more than the bare minimum you will cause condensation - DAMP- on windows etc making your D/H work more.
terry
Edit if you feel you want to heat the van get external s/s type and blinds up, cutaians shut to protect from condensation which is foarmed by cold air / hot screen,windows


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> When stored or not used the source of moisture is mainly us.
> 
> Its amazing how much wet you can get in the van when, on a wet day, finding you have run out of say mustard, you remember that the van will have some so you pop out to the van. I have gone back to the van hours later and found raindrops on the work surfaces, footprints on the floor.


Footprints on the floor is fine, Frank. It's when you find them in your butter you have a problem.

Tim


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

maddie said:


> Hi,the dehumidifier will be dragging moisture in through the vents !!!! If your van is dry don't bother with it,you will have cold air in the van with no heating but that's all.It will be cold to the touch which may feel like damp,but if you heat the van prior to use this will disapear.Also if you heat the van more than the bare minimum you will cause condensation - DAMP- on windows etc making your D/H work more.
> terry
> Edit if you feel you want to heat the van get external s/s type and blinds up, cutaians shut to protect from condensation which is foarmed by cold air / hot screen,windows


I realise that unless I hermetically seal my van, then moist air will always find its way in. However by using a dehumidifier I believe that it helps to prevent the moisture from settling into the fabric of the interior. Most of the time the humidity is 50% or lower which keeps me happy.
How on earth does heating a van cause condensation?? If your using dry heat, i.e. electric, there is no way that this will increase condensation. Why do you think we turn on the heater in our cars in the morning to clear the condensation?


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> maddie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,the dehumidifier will be dragging moisture in through the vents !!!! If your van is dry don't bother with it,you will have cold air in the van with no heating but that's all.It will be cold to the touch which may feel like damp,but if you heat the van prior to use this will disapear.Also if you heat the van more than the bare minimum you will cause condensation - DAMP- on windows etc making your D/H work more.
> ...


Hi warm air cold glass = condenstion --- hot air = warm glass no condensation
terry


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

_Hi warm air cold glass = condenstion --- hot air = warm glass no condensation
terry_

Glass...I've got doubled glazed acrylic in my 'van, apart from the windscreen which has silverscreens.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Spacerunner, this also works in the oposite direction,ie if the van is full of cold air and it is sunny out side you get condensation(windscreen) but after a short while the sun /heat dries this up (first thing on a morning)As you know moisture is in the air but your van should be able to cope with this, hence feeling cold or damp.You breath out aprox 1, 1/2 to 2 pints of water per night also say wife and dog(large dog) that totals up to around 6 pints of water per night it has to go somewhere hence condensation on windows etc, (coldest place, normaly windows)but turn heat up and this drys it out.
terry
edit above that's what I was trying to say :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

maddie said:


> Hi,the dehumidifier will be dragging moisture in through the vents !!!! If your van is dry don't bother with it,you will have cold air in the van with no heating but that's all.It will be cold to the touch which may feel like damp,but if you heat the van prior to use this will disapear.Also if you heat the van more than the bare minimum you will cause condensation - DAMP- on windows etc making your D/H work more.
> terry
> Edit if you feel you want to heat the van get external s/s type and blinds up, cutaians shut to protect from condensation which is foarmed by cold air / hot screen,windows


The dehumidifier does not drag air in through the vents. The way that the dehumidifier is designed the air is pulled in one side and expelled on the other side therefore keeping a perfect air balance. All it does is to circulate the air that is already present in the 'van.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

The dehumidifier does not drag air in through the vents. The way that the dehumidifier is designed the air is pulled in one side and expelled on the other side therefore keeping a perfect air balance. All it does is to circulate the air that is already present in the 'van.[/quote]
Hi, S/r that may well be right but you still have draughts through vents etc (Windscreen door and fridge etc)allowing the moisture in.
 terry


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Maddie...and thats when the dehumidifier does its work and extracts about a litre of water per day.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi S/r if you leave the d/h off for ten days then will it pull 10 ltrs ? No (it will reach it's natural saturation piont, and that's it)If you feel smug that it is pulling a ltr of water a day great :lol: you are like KING KANUTE!! IT will always pull a ltr unless you block / seal your van up. :lol: Please do not take offence :wink: 
terry
edit--The way that the dehumidifier is designed the air is pulled in one side and expelled on the other side therefore keeping a perfect air balance.????????????????????


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Maddie...The difference is that the moisture in the air is absorbed by, mainly, the soft furnishings and this is when the damage is done. The dehumidifier will keep the moisture in the air down to an acceptable level. Once the moisture is in the fabric it will take a lot of heating and airing to remove it. Using a dehumidifier cuts out this dangerous stage,so that the moisture content of cushions etc never gets to the level that mildew etc occurs. Just think of the number of curtains in houses that get mildew and rot.

BTW no offence taken, enjoying the debate, its what forums are for.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi S/r, cheers on that.If you think you are going to get mildew on your fabric/seats etc then your £1 .27 per wk is a small price to pay for your peace of mind,and we all use our home differently.Probably the best way is for us to use the m/h more :lol: may I sugest you tape a plaky bag to your fridge vents as this will be the major sorce of draught, then your 1 ltr may be less and your van warmer and dryer :lol: I use the salt pot in my m/h as an idecater as to too much aceptble damp,and or if it needs heat.My salt pot still runs free,and I leave cupboard doors shut :lol: :lol: 
terry


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We don't get draughts through the fridge area and I have winter covers on the vents any way. The biggest source of air entering is via the vents on the cab doors.

CC recommends to leave small locker doors open but to close full sized doors, wardrobe bathroom etc to prevent them from warping. Ive never had any evidence of this in 40 years of caravanning and motorhoming.
Humidity level in the 'van today is 45%, on a calm, sunny day. I expect I'm getting assistance from 'greater powers'.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Just dipping my oar here.

I've left the roofvents on my van open abot half an inch the whole time it's been sat over the winter. On a windy day you can feel the air circulating throgh the interior of the van. I've got no problems with damp or mildew anywhere I can see. I don't use a heater or de-humidifier.

If the van's sealed up you're asking for problems IMO. The relative humidity is what it is. It's the same in your car, house & the inside of Ikea. No problems with condensation or mildew there. Problems start with heating & cooling cycles which will result in condensation. Air at 86 deg F can hold eight times more moisture than at 32 deg F. If the place is buttoned up warm moist air can't escape. You end up with condensation on cold surfaces. 

I'm all for using whatever solution works for you. For me however it's ventilation.

Dave.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Dave, thats basicaly the same as mine,-omni vent has vent all round as standard & fridge vents allow draught.I think we got sidelined on dehumidifiers :lol: 
terry


----------

